# Training Treat Recommendations?



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I need training treat recommendations that are not too fattening to use with training. Both high value treats and regular treats. My dogs are slightly overweight...as am I..ound: Any suggestions?


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I buy fine organic soft duck and rabbit jerky. Sometimes even chicken! It is 100 percent dehydrated meat, low fat, smelling wonderfully and very tasty. Here in my country I buy stuff imported from Germany in resealable bags. I cut each jerky to small peices. Roki loves these small meaty bits and they are almost the same quality as raw meat! ZiwiPeak (from New Zealand) has dehydrated dog food (Daily dog Cuisine) that is soo tasty and without any grain, fillers or fat (which is usually added to treats for taste). I give Roki pieces of ZiwiPeak as treats. In US they even sell ZiwiPeak treats. They are super tasty and super healthy!
Marina&Roki


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Flynn,

Every dog is going to have a different hierarchy of "favorite" treats, so you will have to experiment some. Any lean, freeze dried meats are fine, deli meat, boiled chicken, reduced fat mozzarella sticks, apple, carrot... you name it! Don't worry too much about the "extra" calories, simply reduce what you feed them for their next meal. ...And don't feel bad about that, a dog with a healthy appetite is a dog who will want to WORK for those training treats!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

rokipiki said:


> I buy fine organic soft duck and rabbit jerky. Sometimes even chicken! It is 100 percent dehydrated meat, low fat, smelling wonderfully and very tasty. Here in my country I buy stuff imported from Germany in resealable bags. I cut each jerky to small peices. Roki loves these small meaty bits and they are almost the same quality as raw meat! ZiwiPeak (from New Zealand) has dehydrated dog food (Daily dog Cuisine) that is soo tasty and without any grain, fillers or fat (which is usually added to treats for taste). I give Roki pieces of ZiwiPeak as treats. In US they even sell ZiwiPeak treats. They are super tasty and super healthy!
> Marina&Roki


Great treats! I have chicken available, but know I have to get organic things. Thanks!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Hi Flynn,
> 
> Every dog is going to have a different hierarchy of "favorite" treats, so you will have to experiment some. Any lean, freeze dried meats are fine, deli meat, boiled chicken, reduced fat mozzarella sticks, apple, carrot... you name it! Don't worry too much about the "extra" calories, simply reduce what you feed them for their next meal. ...And don't feel bad about that, a dog with a healthy appetite is a dog who will want to WORK for those training treats!


Good ideas Karen, I am a pushover for big brown eyes. I need to lock them up when I eat.. I have to get weight off both them and me. I know Mia will jump to the moon for a piece of Romain lettuce..Winston..only if Mia wants it! I will try some you suggested. My problem is they have trained me...they seem to know when I cut their food down and come sit and bark at me:brick: (I am trained wellound


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish I could remember the name of the treat. I got it at a natural pet store and its a berry flavor the sisters love them! When I'm doing conformation training I use chicken. You can even dry natural chicken .


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My guys go nuts for rotisserie chicken from the grocery store deli. So I have been cutting it up in small cubes and putting it in small amounts in baggies and freezing it. It stays frozen pretty well through a training session, so isn't too messy. This would be their highest value treat.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

my havanese adores stella and chew as well as smiling dog treats her favorite are salmon treats and anything remotely containing salmonop2:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I clicker train so training involves lots and lots of treats. I cut the treats into the tiniest bites so she doesn't get full. My "high value treat" is dehydrated liver. I also cut the dehydrated liver into small pieces and use it. I melts in her mouth and she just loves it. A couple weeks ago she had the runs and I used chicken. I took a chicken breast and boiled it so it would be low fat then cut it up into tiny bits. I froze half of it after it was cut up and used the rest over the next couple days. I cut back on her food proportionally so she wasn't getting too much.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I use 2 different treats for training, Charley Bears, 3 calories each and then I make dried beef treats. I buy a cheapo london broil type steak like a bottom round. I roast it in the oven at 350 until its cooked through. Then I slice it very thin, lay the slices out on a baking sheet and put them back in the oven at 200 or 250 degrees until dried. Then break them into smaller pieces. Sounds like a lot of work but it makes a lot. I keep them in the fridge. I'm gonna try the same thing with chicken next time, probably be lower in calories.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

This is really simple here! I bake all our bread - 100% whole wheat with an egg per loaf. Luci LOVES it so I just cut crusts into tiny cubes. Our bedtime ritual is to run through her tricks at bedtime - about ten cubes worth. So fun!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Anne Streeter said:


> This is really simple here! I bake all our bread - 100% whole wheat with an egg per loaf. Luci LOVES it so I just cut crusts into tiny cubes. Our bedtime ritual is to run through her tricks at bedtime - about ten cubes worth. So fun!


Is this bread made in a bread machine, or just baked in the oven. Could you share the recipe? My bread machine died, it was used up..lol..
Would love to try this too.
All these treats are great, I am copying them down and plan to keep them..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> My guys go nuts for rotisserie chicken from the grocery store deli. So I have been cutting it up in small cubes and putting it in small amounts in baggies and freezing it. It stays frozen pretty well through a training session, so isn't too messy. This would be their highest value treat.


This sounds good. I have baked chicken slowly and for a long period of time in the oven, but it is like jerky when it comes out...seems like your method would taste better to the dog...think I will try that.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tuss said:


> I clicker train so training involves lots and lots of treats. I cut the treats into the tiniest bites so she doesn't get full. My "high value treat" is dehydrated liver. I also cut the dehydrated liver into small pieces and use it. I melts in her mouth and she just loves it. A couple weeks ago she had the runs and I used chicken. I took a chicken breast and boiled it so it would be low fat then cut it up into tiny bits. I froze half of it after it was cut up and used the rest over the next couple days. I cut back on her food proportionally so she wasn't getting too much.


That sounds good too, I buy chicken breast, skinless and boneless, and baked too long so it is like leather..then it keeps in the fridge. I have not tried the liver. Thanks!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

lucymyhavanese said:


> my havanese adores stella and chew as well as smiling dog treats her favorite are salmon treats and anything remotely containing salmonop2:


My dogs love anything FISH...I have not seen that brand, where do you get them?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

RitaandRiley said:


> I use 2 different treats for training, Charley Bears, 3 calories each and then I make dried beef treats. I buy a cheapo london broil type steak like a bottom round. I roast it in the oven at 350 until its cooked through. Then I slice it very thin, lay the slices out on a baking sheet and put them back in the oven at 200 or 250 degrees until dried. Then break them into smaller pieces. Sounds like a lot of work but it makes a lot. I keep them in the fridge. I'm gonna try the same thing with chicken next time, probably be lower in calories.


I have not tried the Charley Bears but the calorie count sounds good. Also wonder does anyone use pork, cooked the way you cooked the beef?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

the rotisserie chickens from the grocery store are really high in fat. boiling the chicken would be better to cut calories!

My dog also loves apples and carrots and I have used them for training with the skins cut off and cut in tiny pieces.

I would be concerned about the bread; that's a lot of carbohydrates and dogs don't need any carbs in their diet. Meat based treats would be more in line with what they should be eating.


----------

